# Bar Stools for man cave



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Does any know where I can buy Hoyt or Mathews bar stools for my man cave. Pro shop or catalog?


----------



## drewdog (Jun 20, 2011)

I know Hoyt has them on their website.


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Whose got DIY ideas for barstools? That would be awesome! Anyone got any????


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry I should have posted this under general discussion questions.:darkbeer:


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

making a stool is simple with just a few basic tools, could buy decals with a logo and then put a coat of urethane over it?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

make some of the tractor seat bar stools and either put stickers on them or have the logos painted


----------



## Grumpy Bear (Jan 20, 2009)

I've seen bar stools made from old Harley seats - those were cool!


----------



## Jarfly (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.mathewsgear.com/cat_168.php 

Mathews bar stools with or without backs and on SALE!!!!


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> make some of the tractor seat bar stools and either put stickers on them or have the logos painted


I wish I had these in my shop.


----------



## Arno (Jan 28, 2011)

If you can find some older Ranger/Lund boat seats and mount them on a stool, they look really cool. I've seen them in a resort bar.
I found my man cave bar stools on Craigs List. $100.00 for 4. 

Good luck.


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

My neighbor has made several out of beer kegs. He adds a padded seat on top and then you just cover them with stickers of your choice. They make great man-cave stools. I'll try to get pics next time I am over there helping empty another one.

Go


----------

